# Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?



## fordprefect (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo, da ich zum Geburtstag ein bisschen Geld bekommen habe, welches ich ins Angeln investieren möchte, suche ich ein wenig Beratung.

Es gibt da nämlich gleich mehrere Dinge, die ich gern haben wöllte und die durchaus praktisch wären.

Zum einen habe ich an eine neue Rute/Rolle gedacht, da es doch gewisse Methoden gibt, die ich bisher eher mäßig gut abdecken kann.

Hier mal meine Ruten:

Shakespeare Con Carbon Feeder (360cm 10-80g) 

DAM Miami Heavy Feeder (360cm 120g)

Balzer Magna Silver Seatrout (300cm 10-40g)

DAM Black Panther Teleskoprute (300cm 40-80g)

Und meine Rollen:

SPRO Hydro LCS 340 

DAM Quick TRX 540 

DAM Quick AT 230 

Mit den beiden Feederruten und der Teleskoprute, kann ich eigentlich einiges an Grundangelei abdecken. Sind für die Elbe vlt. ein bischen zu leicht, aber das geht bisher noch am besten.

Baustellen für mich sind, dass ich keine vernünftige Posenrute habe und bei der kunstköderangelei. Für mich offensichtlich ist, dass die Spinnrute für kleine Wurfgewichte, also kleine Spinner, leichte Wobbler etc. nicht ideal ist. Damit komm ich einfach nicht weit genug raus. Außerdem ist die AT230 als Spinnrolle nicht wirklich super geeignet. Die Schnurfassung ist nicht soo super und die Verlegung denke ich auch nicht. Wenn ich nen Hänger habe und den Gewaltsam löse, dann schneidet die Schnur in die unteren Lagen, was sich durch ein abrubtes Stoppen beim nächsten Wurf bemerkbar macht.

Daneben ist mein Angelschirm wirklich viel zu Mini, ka warum ich den damals gekauft habe. Vlt. weil ich selber kleiner war. Da pass ich mit meinem Stuhl kaum drunter. Vlt. 1,5m Bogenmaß. Und ein paar Watstiefel wären auch nett...

Aber Angel oder Angel + Rolle oder nur Rolle wäre erst mal mein größerer Wunsch.

Tendiere ja fast zu einer Spinnrute, weil das mit kleinen Spinnern für Barsch oder so echt am schlechtesten geht.

Da ich, wie man sieht, nicht gerade viele Ruten habe, wäre es natürlich super, wenn es nicht das ultra spezialisierte Gerät wäre, man also verschiedene Köder damit gut führen kann.

Vielen Dank fürs lesen und für eventuelle Tips.


----------



## Fetter Barsch (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Hallo, da ich zum Geburtstag ein bisschen Geld bekommen habe, welches ich ins Angeln investieren möchte, suche ich ein wenig Beratung.
> 
> Es gibt da nämlich gleich mehrere Dinge, die ich gern haben wöllte und die durchaus praktisch wären.
> 
> ...


 

Also so richtig gesagt, was du wissen möchtest, hast du nicht.
Willst du jetzt Vorschläge für eine Barschrolle+Rute oder eine Posenrute+Rolle, welche Länge brauchst du? Angelst du nur an der Elbe oder auch mal an einem See?
Was wäre denn dein Budget, was du ausgeben möchtest?

Das müsste man schon wissen. Das kommt so rüber, als ob du nicht weißt, ob da irgendwas fehlt an deiner Ausrüstung und du was brauchst, was du noch gar nicht weißt|kopfkrat

Also, ein paar Angaben mehr, dann können wir helfen.

MfG Tony


----------



## fordprefect (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Darum gehts ja, dass ich eben nicht genau weiß, was ich mir holen soll. Es gäbe sehr viele Sachen, die ich gebrauchen könnte und die ich mir auch bestimmt irgendwann noch mal anschaffe, wenn ich beim Angeln bleibe.

Die Sache ist halt, ich kann mit meinem Kram schon relativ viel abdecken, aber mancher Kompromiss ist dabei halt relativ groß. Ich wollte halt mal fragen, was aus Sicht von erfahreneren Anglern die sinnvollste Investition wäre.

Über ganz konkrete Modelle und Parameter kann man dann ja noch reden.

Ich bin halt nicht so extrem festgelegt, was Methoden angeht. Ich kann so ziemlich allen Methoden was abgewinnen. Ich suche halt die Lücke, die mich am stärksten zur Zeit einschränkt und von deren Schließung ich am meisten habe.

Posenangeln mit der Spinnrute geht, ist aber auch asubaufähig. Kleine Kunstköder mit der aktuellen Spinnrute geht, komme aber nicht sonderlich weit raus.


----------



## H.Senge (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Bevor ich mir eine posenrute besorgen würde, würde ich erst alles andere kaufen. 

Eine pose kannst du wirklich an jede rute machen. Sicherlich wird hier die posenfraktion noch einmal auf mich schießen aber ich für meinen teil ziehe meine posen auf jede rute.



Eine leichte barschkombo würde in meinen augen als ergänzung sinn ergeben.

Nimm keine UL Finesse kombo, sondern wirklich nur was leichtes.

5-15gr oder so eventuell -20gr.

Damit kriegst du 2er mepps spinner so wie 7gr. Kopf und 4" köder gut geworfen!



Direkte kombos kann dir keiner anbieten weil niemand weiss was du wirklich ausgeben willst. Schmeiss mal ne zahl in den raum!


Lg
Heino


----------



## fordprefect (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Ok, das hatte ich schon so in etwa vermutet.

Beim Spinnfischen fehlt mir wie gesagt eine Rute zum Barsche angeln in Häfen, an der Elbe und anderen Gewässern wie Kiesseen und vlt. auch  zum Forellen fangen in kleineren Flüsschen und Bächen.

Preislich möchte ich es natürlich nicht zu teuer gestalten, aber ich möchte schon was solides kaufen. Die Teenager Jahre, wo der Preis das wichtigste Kriterium waren, sind schon etwas her.

Bei Rollen wird ja immer wieder die Red oder Black Arc empfohlen, sowas könnte mir gefallen. Rute sollte dann entsprechend ähnlich von der Qualität sein. Bei der größe der Rolle wäre es halt gut, wenn ich die Universell alsSpinnrolle einsetzen könnte und dann meine 15er Powerline von der AT230 umspulen könnte, aber halt dann noch evetnuell bei Bedarf ne andere Schnur draufmachen kann. Brauch ich für ne Barsch/Forellenrute dann noch mal ne extra Schnur? Ich weiß nicht, wie stark der Einfluss da aufs Werfen ist.


----------



## Spaulding (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Berkley Pulse und 820er Black Arc und ab gehts


----------



## fordprefect (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Ist die 820 nicht etwas klein?
Also die 15mm Powerline kriege ich da nicht komplett drauf.
Das hat schon bei der AT230 nicht geklappt und ich musste nen ganz schönes Stück auf der Packung lassen.

Edit: Und warum würdet ihr der Black Arc den Vorzug geben?


----------



## Spaulding (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Die Rolle fasst 100m 28er, mit ner 6-7 kg Schnur, die einen realen Durchmesser von etwa 0.20 hat bekommst du genug drauf.
Ausserdem passt die Rolle einfach besser zu ner 20g Rute.
Ein feines Rütchen mit ner zu großen Rolle macht keinen Spass.
Für viele wäre die 20er Black arc schon zu schwer, aber das sind die Spargelärmchen der Neuzeit.
Die Black Arc ist die robustere und zuverlässigere in der Arc-Familie.
Red Arc kann was taugen, muss aber nicht, reine Glückssache.
Wenn dann nimm die Black, die hat keine Probleme mit dünnen Geflochtenen.


----------



## Vanner (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Wenn ich nen Hänger habe und den Gewaltsam löse, dann schneidet die Schnur in die unteren Lagen, was sich durch ein abrubtes Stoppen beim nächsten Wurf bemerkbar macht.



 Wie löst du derbere Hänger? Wenn du das über Rute und Rolle machst dann wundert mich ein Einschneiden der Schnur in die unteren Lagen nicht. Logisch das es dann zum abrupten Stoppen beim Werfen kommt. Derbe Hänger löst man eigentlich nur über die Schnur selbst.


----------



## fordprefect (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Hmm ja verständlich, das habe ich buis jetzt nur gemacht, wenns gar nicht mehr ging.

@Spaulding: Wenn ich mir aber so ne Black Arc Rolle hole, dann will ich die auch gleich für die andere Spinnrute mit nutzen. Und ich habe halt gerade die Powerline in 15mm auf Grund vielfacher Empfehlung und da fürchte ich, wird das mit 150m knapp.


----------



## Merlin (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Gehe einfach angeln......
dann wirst du früher oder später feststellen was dir wirklich fehlt bzw was du noch brauchst.
Alles andere ist doch Quatsch...


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*



> Und ich habe halt gerade die Powerline in 15mm auf Grund vielfacher Empfehlung und da fürchte ich, wird das mit 150m knapp.


Eine 0,15mm Powerline (14,7kg) ist viel zu stark für eine leichte Kombo.
Im übrigen auch für deine anderen Kombos, da wirst du auch mit 9-10kg Schnur auskommen.
Definitiv hält keine deiner Rollenbremsen im Ernstfall diese Schnurstärke.
Für solche Schnüre gibt es nur eine Berechtigung, wenn du mit hohem Abrieb rechnen musst, Steinpackungen und andere Hindernisse, oder beim Jerken.
Diese Schnur wird real etwa 0,35mm dick sein(mindestens)!
Für eine Barschkombo reichen 5-6 kg Tragkraft vollkommen aus, b.z.w. ist angemessen.
Das ergibt nicht nur eine bessere Köderführung sondern auch höhere Wurfweiten.
Dann passt es auch zu einer 2000-2500er Rolle.
Übrigends sind 15mm, 1,5cm!
Zum Hängerlösen hat ja schon Vanner etwas geschrieben, wenn du es über die Rute und Rolle machst, dann gibt es zumindest auf Dauer verbogene Achsen und die Schnur wird auch bei einer 500€ Rolle dabei in die unteren Lagen einschneiden.

Jürgen


----------



## pykniker (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Also ich bin auch der Meinung, dass du dir eine leichte Spinnkombo holen solltest. Ich fische aktuell die 20g-Sportex Black Pearl 2,70 m mit Shimano Exage 4000 RC. Rolle würde auch kleiner gehen. Geht auf Barsch und Hecht, Kombo liegt bei 150 Euronen. Rute geht auch preiswerter, da würde ich eine Abu Garcia Vendetta oder Venerate mit 10-30g oder 15-45g nehmen.


Signatur?? Häh??


----------



## Spaulding (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

@ Taxidermist

nene, die hat etwa 0.30.
0.30er halten schon 14kg. Wie die 20 lbs Power Pro beispielsweise.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*



> Wie die 20 lbs Power Pro beispielsweise.


Die fische ich selbst auch, aber die Schnur trägt 9Kg!
Egal ob nun 0,5mm mehr oder weniger reale Dicke, eine Schnur mit fast 15kg Tragkraft ist dreifach zu stark für eine Barsch Kombo.
Abgesehen davon, dass sie überhaupt nicht zur Rute/Rolle passt, wird auch das hinausbefördern von Ködern schwierig werden, von einer vernünftiger Köderführung kann auch keine Rede mehr sein.
Zudem sind Barsche doch im Gegensatz zum Hecht etwas schnurscheu
und mit sonem "Seil" wird es allenfalls Zufallsfänge (von Suizid-Barschen)geben!

Jürgen


----------



## Spaulding (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

die 20 lb. PP trägt definitiv weitaus mehr als 9 kg, aber wie dem auch sei...


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

@Spaulding,

20lb=9,07Kg

http://www.convertworld.com/de/

Jürgen


----------



## fordprefect (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Das mit der Zehnerpotenz ist Mist, mein Fehler. Mir wurde halt dazu geraten, weil die dickere Schnur mehr Fehler verzeiht.
Aber ich würde die Schnur auch gerne erst mal weiter nutzen, da die ja auch nicht gerade billig ist und sie nun einmal da ist.


@ Merlin: Ich gehe ja angeln und da sind mir die Sachen, die ich genannt habe halt aufgefallen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich jetzt auf Tips hoffe oder eingehen würde, die in Richtugn Waller Kombo gehen.

Das mit der leichteren Spinnrute wäre ja auch eine Idee von mir. Aber sind die Wurfgewichtsangaben der Ruten, die ihr genannt habt nicht auch ein bischen groß? So nen 1er Spinner wiegt doch vlt. 3-5g wenns hoch kommt.

Also soll ich bei einer Spinnrolle egal ob für meine Magna Seatrout oder für eine neue Barschrute mit einer 20 Black Arc auskommen? Shimano wollte ich mir eigentlich nicht holen. Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob ich da Preiß/leistungsmäßig so gut wegkomme.

Vlt. könnt ihr mir ja auch noch nen Tip geben, wofür meine andere Spinnrute am besten geeignet ist. Ich mache da mangels Alternative einfach alles dran, was ich mal ausprobieren möchte. Habe dadurch schon viele Köder Gassigeführt, aber nen Fisch haben die bisher nicht mitgebracht.

Edit: Was ich noch sagen wollte: Ich bin was Material angeht nicht so ultra erfahren. Habe als Jugendlicher immer auf den Händler gehört, deswegen weiß ich zB auch nicht, warum ich meine aktuelle Spinnrute habe und wofür die ideal geeignet wäre.
Deswegen wäre es super, wenn ihr mir was empfehlen wollt, wenn ihr noch sagen könntet, warum ihr die empfehlt und was man damit alles machen kann.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Also deine Magna Sea Trout ist, wie schon drauf steht, eine Meerforellenrute.
Diese Art von Ruten sind zumeist Parabolisch bis Semiparabolisch und auch wegen ihrer Länge auf Wurfweite ausgelegt.
Die ausgeprägte Biegekurve ist aber nicht nur für große Wurfweiten verantwortlich , sondern soll auch im Drill vermeiden das Forellen, die nun mal ein weicheres Maul als Hecht oder Zander haben, ausschlitzen.
Dies hat natürlich beim Angeln auf hartmäulige Fische den Nachteil, dass eventuell der Anschlag auf große Distanz etwas schwach durchkommt!
Man kann mit einer solchen Rute aber dennoch zumindest mit Blech oder Wobbler auf Hecht fischen. Für Gummis taugen sie weniger.
Um nun eine möglichst große Wurfweite zu erreichen, montiert man auf solche Ruten deshalb auch Rollen mit einem relativ großem Spulendurchmesser, zumeist 4000er (4000erShimanogröße=3000er Daiwa).
Diese Weitwurfeigenschaft wird aber durch zu dicke Schnüre wieder aufgehoben!

Die black Arc ist eine recht gute, günstige Rolle, nur für deine Magna Sea Trout würde ich eine 4000er nehmen und für eine leichte Barschspinne eben eine 2000er.

Jürgen


----------



## fordprefect (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Na gut, das klingt so als ob eure Aussagen da Hand und Fuß haben und ich will ja auch ein bischen weg von den ständigen Kompromissen.

Also angenommen ich will eine leichte Spinnkombo mit der Black Arc als 2000er Rolle. Was für Eigenschaften sollte eine Rute haben mit der ich wie gesagt in kleineren Flüsschen auf Forelle kann und in größeren Gewässern (Kiessee, größere Flüsse, Häfen) auf Barsch? Müsste ich da bei den Schnüren auch wieder verschiedene nehmen oder gilt da bei beiden Einsätzen geflochtene mit ca. 6 Kg als ideal?

Ich meine das klingt vlt. ein bisschen Widersprüchlich, wenn ich erst sage weg von den Kompromissen und dann doch wieder ein breiteres Gebiet abdecken möchte, aber ein bischen was abdecken wäre schon schön. Oder muss ich mich da jetzt sehr drauf festlegen. Entweder Gummifischen oder Dropshot oder Spinner etc. ?


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Die black Arc hat ja eine Ersatzspule und da würde ich fürn Bach auf Forelle eine 0,20er-0,22er Monofile Schnur rauf machen und auf die andere Spule für Gummieinsatz eine 5-6Kg geflochtene Schnur.Bei klarem Wasser an deinem Kiessee z.B., dürfte auch auf Barsch die Mono Sinn machen!
Als Rute würde ich eine nicht zu weiche 20/25gr. Wurfgewicht empfehlen,
z.B. diese hier:
http://www.angelplatz.de/Abu_Garcia_Vendetta_692Ml__25G_Spin--aua237

Mit dieser Kombo dürfte auch ein Beifanghecht kein unüberwindbares Problem darstellen!

Jürgen


----------



## fordprefect (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Hmm ok und hier noch mal die Frage nach dem Wurfgewicht. Mit ner 20g Rute kriege ich auch die kleinen, leichten Spinner gut raus?

Und was kann ich da für Methoden mit abdecken?

Und wegen Schnurscheue, ich muss sowieso mit Stahlvorfach fischen, da eigentlich da auch immer abgesehen vom Forellenbach mit Hechten zu rechnen ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*



> Und wegen Schnurscheue, ich muss sowieso mit Stahlvorfach fischen, da eigentlich da auch immer abgesehen vom Forellenbach mit Hechten zu rechnen ist.



Wenn du entsprechend feine Stahlvorfächer, oder Titan verwendest ist dies kein Problem.
Diese sollten allerdings nicht glänzend sein, sondern dunkel oder brüniert.
So geht es jedenfalls bei mir!

Das unterste WG dieser Rute würde ich bei etwa 5-7gr. vermuten.
Wenn man es genau nimmt, ist diese Kombo auch ein Kompromiss, für möglichst wenig Geld, die bestmöglichen Allroundeigenschaften zu erwerben!

Ich möchte jetzt nicht blöde rüberkommen, aber meine Traumkombo in dieser WG Klasse wäre z.B. sowas:

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?language=de&pName=SHIMANOAntaresSpecialProgressive

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Shimano-Biomaster-1000-FB--545.html

Jürgen


----------



## Spaulding (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Spaulding,
> 
> 20lb=9,07Kg
> 
> ...



das ist mir schon klar.
mit nem beschissenen knoten trägt sie vll. 9 kg.
am knotenlos einiges mehr.
schon so lang am angeln und du glaubst immer noch den Herstellerangaben? Auch wenns bei diesem Beispiel mal in die andere Richtung geht.


----------



## fordprefect (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Also eine nicht weiche ca 2 m Rute mit nem WG von 5-20g.
Die letzten Seiten findet man in jedem Katalog das erste leider nicht.

Also die 350 von deiner Traumkombo sind mir dann doch zu viel, vor allem, da ich ja jetzt auch kein eingefleischter Barschjäger bin. Wenn ich mal eine absolute Vorliebe für eine Methode entwickeln sollte, würde ich vlt. mal über sowas nachdenken. Aber so 100-150 würde ich schon ausgeben.

Taugt die Abu, die du verlinkt hast? Ich habe auch mal nach der Berkley Pulse gesucht, aber da wüsste ich wieder nicht welche genau die Eigenschaften am besten erfüllt und mit knapp über 100€ ist es auch nicht das günstigste. Am besten ist es natürlich für mich auch bei nem Shop zu bestellen, der dann sowohl Rute als auch Rolle im Sortiment hat.
Und noch ne gute Schnur. Die Gigafish gibts leider nur direkt beim Hersteller zumidnest habe ich die noch nie anderswo gesehen.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*



> mit nem beschissenen knoten trägt sie vll. 9 kg.
> am knotenlos einiges mehr.



Weil ich diese Schnur seit einigen Jahren selbst fische und übrigends knotless, halte ich die Angabe für realistisch.
Was die Durchmesser angeht, so hast du ja weiter oben gelesen, dass ich den Herstellerangaben nicht glaube.
So glaube ich nicht etwa das die 0,15er Powerpro auch 0,15mm Durchmesser hat.
Übrigends macht Powerpro in Amerika gar keine Angaben zum Durchmesser, dort kauft man Schnüre nach Tragkraft. 
Nur die dummen Deutschen brauchen anscheinen fantasiereiche Durchmesserangaben und lassen sich so von den Herstellern verarschen.
Eine 0,13er Powerpro(7,5kg) z.B., reicht an meinem Gewässer bei der starken Verkrautung nicht aus, um dieses bei Hängern auszureißen, sonst würde ich nämlich lieber die etwas dünnere fischen!

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*



> Taugt die Abu, die du verlinkt hast? Ich habe auch mal nach der Berkley  Pulse gesucht, aber da wüsste ich wieder nicht welche genau die  Eigenschaften am besten erfüllt und mit knapp über 100€ ist es auch  nicht das günstigste.



Ein Kollege von mir fischt zwei Abu Vendettas und ist immer noch von diesen Ruten überzeugt!
Ich bin auch nicht der absolute Barschspezi und glaube, wenn du um die 100€ in die Hand nimmst, gibt es sicher auch etwas bessere Ruten.
Am besten ist es ohnehin die Rute mal im Laden in die Hand zu nehmen und bestenfalls auch die gewünschte Rolle dran zu schrauben.
Beide Rute und Rolle, werden von vielen Geschäften geführt, da hast du gute Chancen die mal selbst in Augenschein zu nehmen!

Von den Gigafisch Schnüren habe ich bisher auch nix schlechtes gehört.
Bei Walleranglern ist die sehr beliebt!
Mein Kumpel hat z.B. eine gegbrauchte Twinpower gekauft, wo eine Gigaline drauf war und die fischt er nun im zweiten Jahr, wenn die nix wäre, hätte er die sicher schon runtergeschmissen!
Es gibt zudem so einige Vorteile beim Bestellen dort.

Lieferung auf Rechnung möglich.
Probe Schnüre (Stücke) anfordern möglich.
Deutsche Herstellung, soll heißen deine Kohle bleibt im Land!

Jürgen


----------



## Skipa (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Hi,

ich hab mir für das Einsatzgebiet eine Sportex Black Pearl in 1,80m mit 5g Wurfgewicht zugelegt. In Verbindung mit ner Shimano Rarenium 2500 ist das ne super ausgewogene Kombi die extrem viel Spaß macht, wobei die Rute auch etwas mehr Wurfgewicht ab kann. 
Einen 3er Mepps spürt man schon sehr deutlich beim arbeiten. Für mein Empfinden insgesamt eine sehr feine Rückmeldung und ein schönes Drillverhalten mit Reserven falls doch mal ein etwas größerer Fisch einsteigt.
Als Schnur verwende ich für Spinner und Wobbler eine 0,22er Stroft   Gtm (monofil) und auf der Ersatzspule ist eine 0.10er Power pro (geflochten), die ich für Gummiköder verwende.

Ich fische die Kombi hauptsächlich an kleinen Seen sowie Bächen und bin, auch was die Wurfweite betrifft, sehr zufrieden damit.

Kurz noch Links zu der Kombi:

http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/A...sportex&searchcnid=72b473889910c7bf2.65474730

http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-o-l-l...000-sfa.html?gclid=CKzH07fu-L4CFckBwwodEVQAOg


----------



## fordprefect (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Lasst mich raten. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, wäre der letzte Vorschlag ideal für Forelle im Flüsschen oder kleinere Tümpel. Die kräftigeren, längeren Ruten hätten ihren Vorteil an Elbe und Hafen, Seen etc.

Eine 5g Rute ist wahrscheinlich ideal für kleine Spinner, aber wenn ich mal ein Gummifischen oder mal sowas wie Drop-shot ausprobieren möchte, wäre die stärkere wieder im Vorteil richtig?

Und was die Rolle angeht bin ich wie gesagt relativ sicher, dass ist von den häufigen Empfehlungen, die, welche vom Preis her aus meiner Sicht in Ordnung geht. 140 für die Rolle wollte ich nicht ausgeben.

Edit: Wäre sowas wie die Sportex BR 1801 eine Lösung mit 15g WG und 1,8m Länge oder eher ein fauler Kompromiss?


----------



## fordprefect (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Keine Meinungen mehr?
Oder soll ich besser noch mal in dem Kaufforum fragen, nachdem nun klar ist, wo die Reise hingeht?


----------



## Skipa (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Hi,

ich fische mit der kleinen auch leichte Texas Rig´s  oder kleine Gummifische am 5g Kopf etc, für Dropshot würde ich allerdings eher ne längere um 2,70m nehmen.

Was die Länge betrifft ist halt die Frage was Dir wichtig ist. Mit den kurzen habe ich eben gerade im Bereich Wobbler ne wesentlich einfachere Köderführung. Mit ner längeren kommst Du einfach etwas weiter raus.

Aber generell dürfte die Sportex Black Pearl Reihe auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert sein, würd einfach mal ins Fachgeschäft gehen und mal probewedeln.

Ansonsten halt auch überlegen mit was Du am liebsten fischen würdest. Jig´s und Dropshot ruhig längere nehmen und mit nem Wg um die 15g.
Bevorzugt Wobbler würd ich kürzere Ruten nehmen wegen der Köderführung.
Was aber jetzt nicht heisst das Du mit ner langen Rute jetzt keine Wobbler fischen kannst, würd mich dann eher auf Crank´s beschränken. Und an ne kurze kannst auch Gummifische oder ein Dropshot System hängen, mit Kompromissen eben, einfach ne Frage welche Dir besser liegt und was Du bevorzugst.

Ach ja, Rolle kannst Du natürlich eine günstigere nehmen, Red Arc wird ja häufig empfohlen, würd Sie nur vorm Kauf an die Rute hängen um zu schauen ob die Kombi auch austariert ist.


----------



## fordprefect (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Danke noch mal für deine Antwort.
Habe jetzt im Kaufforum noch mal ne Anfrage gestartet.
Deswegen kann jetzt hier auch gerne Schluss sein. Ist ja etwas doof an zwei Stellen parallel zu diskutieren.
Dort wurde mir die Barschpeitsche von Matze Koch wärmstens empfohlen.


----------



## H.Senge (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Naja also du solltest dir überlegen was dir wichtiger ist. du sprichst 1er spinner an. Wie oft wirfst du die wirklich?

Oder ist es eher der 7 gr Jig kopf der öfter geworfen wird bzw der 16gr. Effzett Blinker der auch mal dran muss.


mit einer 20gr Rute wirfst du den 1er Mepps besser, als mit der 0-7gr. Rute den 16gr Effzett.



Ich persönlich fische in dieser Kategorie die Daiwa Infinity Q in 3-15gr.

mit knapp 150€ sicherlich nicht günstig, aber wenn du sie einmal in der Hand hattest willst du nichts anderes mehr. Absolute Hammerrute, schön straff und trotzdem feinfühlig.


Kleine Barsche machen Spaß und für nen 97er Hecht hats auch gereicht.


In diesem Wurfbereich gibt es vor allem bei Baitcaster-Ruten aber auch sehr viel auf dem Markt was günstiger ist.

Falls das für dich in Frage kommt.
Als reine Spinnrute hat die baitcaster sicherlich viele Vorteile, grad wenns auf Barsch geht und du keine Gewaltwürfe brauchst.
Braucht natürlich etwas Übung.


Da wäre die Daiwa Powermesh mit 7-28gr meine Empfehlung.  Für nen 100er zu bekommen.


Rolle evtl die Daiwa Tatula oder die Abu Garcia Revo STX.


Ist aber nur eine persönliche Meinung, man muss das Baitcasten auch mögen. Ist natürlich Amerikanisierter Hype zur Zeit.


----------



## fordprefect (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

Also auf diesen Hype will ich ehrlich gesagt nicht aufspringen.
Es steht auch jetzt relativ fest, dass ich mir die Barschpeitsche in 8-23g hole. Also höre ich auf die Mehrheit und kaufe etwas universelleres.
Das klingt zwar auch nach Hype, aber der Professor Tinca hat da anscheinend eine breite Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Ruten der Klasse und hat mir die empfohlen.
Jetzt geht es nur noch um Kleinteile etc.
Wer Lust hat kann ich in dem Günstig Kaufen Empfehlungsforum reinschauen.


----------



## fordprefect (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

So Bestellungen sind raus, habe mich jetzt entschieden.
Aber Bitte  jetzt nicht noch mal Empfehlungen raushauen. Denn es gibt nichts  schlimmeres, als wenn es jetzt noch mal heißt, dieses oder jenes hätte  man anders machen sollen .


----------



## fordprefect (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entcheidungshilfe, was für eine Kombo fehlt hier?*

So, weils bestimmt in dem anderen Thread niemand von hier liest, danke auch für die Beratung hier:


So heute die erste Runde am Wasser gewesen. Erst ging lange nichts, dann  plötzlich ein Ruck und der erste Fisch. War mein erster Zander, zwar  nur ein Baby mit geschätzten 20cm aber hab mich trotzdem wie bolle  gefreut. Erster Zander, erster Fisch mit der Rute und erster gesponnener  Fisch hier in Dresden.
Dann ein wenig später ein 30cm Rapfen ebenfalls auf einen 3er Spinner.
Und zum Abschluss gabs einen Barsch, den ich dann eigentlich mitnehmen  wollte. Dachte ich schnapp den eben so ohne Kescher, weil er schon  direkt vor den Füßen lag. Während ich die Rute abgelegt hab, hat er sich  geschüttelt und war weg.

Wollte dann noch weiter machen, aber jetzt gibts hier unangekündigt Gewitter.

Mit der Kombo bin ich super zufrieden. Schwerpunkt liegt auch 1a, man  spürt auch die kleinen Fische, so dass sie Spaß machen. kleine Köder  lassen sich auch ganz gut werfen, wobei ich bei 1ern vlt. noch mal ein  bisschen Blei vorschalten werden.

Und ach ja, alle bissen auf mein Stahlvorfach. Die scheinen da alle wirklich nicht schnurscheu zu sein.


----------

